# WHAT ARE YOU DOING AT THE WEEKEND?



## Wirrallass (Dec 17, 2019)

I'm holding a coffee morning on *Saturday for friends & neighbours ~ it's the last chance of a get together til next year.
WL

*Edited


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Dec 17, 2019)

We are seeing my mother in law for a pre-Christmas Christmas! There’s also carols by candlelight and a get together with neighbours if we can fit any of those in!

it’s a bust time of year


----------



## Robin (Dec 17, 2019)

Both children will be home, (though the one that lives locally then has to work Monday and Tuesday) We are picking up the Christmas tree from the local farm, we chose it a couple of weeks ago, their system is that you hang a label on the one you want, and then go back nearer the time and they chop it down for you then and there. Then the kids can decorate it. (OK, they are aged 30 and 27, but old habits die hard).


----------



## ukjohn (Dec 17, 2019)

It's my Daughters weekend off, so we shall probably be celebrating our Christmas together as she is working Christmas day and Boxing day. She is a Senior Carer in a nursing home and in 20 years working there has never had a Christmas Day off. Anyone want a lodger, I shall be on my own for Christmas


----------



## eggyg (Dec 17, 2019)

Our youngest daughter is getting married on Saturday! And on Sunday I’m doing a big, fat nowt!


----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 17, 2019)

@eggyg and what might the brides mum be wearing on her daughters special day? 
I don't blame you one iota ~ no doubt it's been a busy busy time leading up to your daughters big day so you deserve to take time out for yourself and do sweetfa!
WL


----------



## SB2015 (Dec 17, 2019)

We are at a wedding of a very dear friend.
Helping with preparation on Saturday, wedding on Sunday.
We had ‘Christmas’ with my family last weekend.
Busy times, and we have only been back from USA a few days!


----------



## SB2015 (Dec 17, 2019)

eggyg said:


> Our youngest daughter is getting married on Saturday! And on Sunday I’m doing a big, fat nowt!


How is the injury now.  Has it required alternative footwear?
Enjoy your rest on Sunday


----------



## SB2015 (Dec 17, 2019)

ukjohn said:


> It's my Daughters weekend off, so we shall probably be celebrating our Christmas together as she is working Christmas day and Boxing day. She is a Senior Carer in a nursing home and in 20 years working there has never had a Christmas Day off. Anyone want a lodger, I shall be on my own for Christmas


My mother begged for years to be allowed to have Christmas Day on her own. 
She hated turkey, wanted to eat in the evening and did not want to ‘do Christmas’.
We gave in and all did our own thing with the families of our OHs

You can do anything you like on the day, watch/listen what you want when you want.
Hope you enjoy the day.


----------



## eggyg (Dec 17, 2019)

wirralass said:


> @eggyg and what might the brides mum be wearing on her daughters special day?
> I don't blame you one iota ~ no doubt it's been a busy busy time leading up to your daughters big day so you deserve to take time out for yourself and do sweetfa!
> WL


I have a royal blue shift dress with an attached sequin jacket the same length. Very flattering. Wanted something classic with a hint of Christmas glitz.


----------



## eggyg (Dec 17, 2019)

SB2015 said:


> How is the injury now.  Has it required alternative footwear?
> Enjoy your rest on Sunday


The pain isn’t as bad as it was, still struggling to walk too far or do anything for any length of time but it could have been worse. Originally I had very high diamanté sandals with matching bag, I have just got some silver leather ballet pumps and matching bag. I will try and start with the sandals, perhaps for the photos then change into the flats. The ceremony, reception and evening party are all in the same venue so makes it easy to do a quick change and not too much walking about. I must admit I don’t feel dressed up in flats as I’m only 5ft 2ins but needs must. It’ll be a long day. Ceremony is at 1pm. Getting excited now.


----------



## SB2015 (Dec 17, 2019)

eggyg said:


> The pain isn’t as bad as it was, still struggling to walk too far or do anything for any length of time but it could have been worse. Originally I had very high diamanté sandals with matching bag, I have just got some silver leather ballet pumps and matching bag. I will try and start with the sandals, perhaps for the photos then change into the flats. The ceremony, reception and evening party are all in the same venue so makes it easy to do a quick change and not too much walking about. I must admit I don’t feel dressed up in flats as I’m only 5ft 2ins but needs must. It’ll be a long day. Ceremony is at 1pm. Getting excited now.


Pack of frozen peas on hand could be good for those moments when you get to sit down.  Under the table if the table cloth is long enough.  The sandals sound fab but ...
Whatever you do look after yourself, and keep your balance whatever you are wearing.


----------



## Drummer (Dec 17, 2019)

Probably sorting out a Christmas tree - as ours don't go up until Christmas Eve.
There is the folk club on Sunday afternoon, candle lit and very good. The organiser is Mick Ryan a songwriter and maker of theatrical entertainments, so it is not to be missed. It only runs during the winter months.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Dec 17, 2019)

Going shopping with eldest daughter and grandson Saturday morning and mum coming for dinner in the evening. Going to a carol service Sunday and seeing mother in law.


----------



## Ditto (Dec 17, 2019)

What's next weekend?


----------



## Sally W (Dec 17, 2019)

Have a busy weekend, old friends night out Friday, Mr’s office party Saturday and lunch with friends on Sunday. I hope you can put your feet up and relax @ukjohn. I am visiting but I would never see anyone on their own & an open invite would be from me if I didn’t have plans


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Dec 17, 2019)

Hopefully if the weather is ok and I'm feeling ok the plan is to clear out and around my lovely summer house which took a battering in the recent storms. A young builder just starting up on his own is coming over the following weekend (28th) to repair the roof and replace the damaged timber. The plan is also to finish off my Mum's handmade Christmas card. Mum has high expectations and unfortunately I just haven't been well enough to make many cards this year. MS is a pain in the article at the best of times.


----------



## SB2015 (Dec 17, 2019)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Hopefully if the weather is ok and I'm feeling ok the plan is to clear out and around my lovely summer house which took a battering in the recent storms. A young builder just starting up on his own is coming over the following weekend (28th) to repair the roof and replace the damaged timber. The plan is also to finish off my Mum's handmade Christmas card. Mum has high expectations and unfortunately I just haven't been well enough to make many cards this year. MS is a pain in the article at the best of times.


Hope you feel better and up to diong oak that you have planned.


----------



## Grannylorraine (Dec 18, 2019)

I am going to finish off the final few Christmas cakes, I made 17, plus a birthday cake for my lovely dad.  Then clear away all my cake decorating stuff and start to tidy the house ready for Christmas.  Plus my usual Sunday morning run which I am hoping to extend to 13 or 14 km this weekend.


----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 19, 2019)

eggyg said:


> I have a royal blue shift dress with an attached sequin jacket the same length. Very flattering. Wanted something classic with a hint of Christmas glitz.


Your wedding outfit sounds lovely eggyg. Can we expect a photo after the wedding?
WL


----------



## Stitch147 (Dec 20, 2019)

I've got the weekend off work. Me and Trev will be in London looking round Christmas lights and fairs, covent garden, borough market and seeing The Wurzels and Skimmity Hitchers Saturday night. We're staying in the M&S owned hotel rooms at the Marble Arch store.


----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 21, 2019)

Stitch147 said:


> I've got the weekend off work. Me and Trev will be in London looking round Christmas lights and fairs, covent garden, borough market and seeing The Wurzels and Skimmity Hitchers Saturday night. We're staying in the M&S owned hotel rooms at the Marble Arch store.


Sounds like a well planned action packed weekend Stitch. Enjoy.
My youngest went to Harrods & Hyde Park Wonderland last Saturday. Very festive.
WL


----------



## nonethewiser (Dec 21, 2019)

Going to cemetery to put Christmas plant on my parents father in laws graves, certain times of year you miss them more than ever,  Christmas is one.


----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 30, 2019)

Next week end I'll be taking down the Christmas decorations & lights and storing them away for next year. Everything has to be packed just so to save me trying to unravel them next Christmas. It's painstaking but worth it. Now what else had I in mind to do next weekend?!!
WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Jan 10, 2020)

Tomorrow Saturday ~ providing the weather is favourable, I'll be turfing out one of the brick outhouses and rearranging it in an orderly fashion. It's a amazing how much junk gets stored in there that shouldn't be! 
WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Jan 11, 2020)

Well it didn't happen today but will attempt it tomorrow weather permitting
WL


----------



## ukjohn (Jan 12, 2020)

When I saw the title of this post*  WHAT ARE YOU DOING THIS WEEKEND.* I thought it was an invite for a date.  I've been checking on train times to get up to you. How disappointing to find out it's not what you meant. 

John.


----------



## Wirrallass (Jan 13, 2020)

ukjohn said:


> When I saw the title of this post*  WHAT ARE YOU DOING THIS WEEKEND.* I thought it was an invite for a date.  I've been checking on train times to get up to you. How disappointing to find out it's not what you meant.
> 
> John.


Oh I do love your sense of humour John I didn't realise when I typed the title that it could also be taken in a different context!!! Haha!
Next time I visit my youngest I'll ask her to take me to your neck of the woods ~ perhaps meet for a coffee?
WL


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 13, 2020)

wirralass said:


> Oh I do love your sense of humour John I didn't realise when I typed the title that it could also be taken in a different context!!! Haha!
> Next time I visit my youngest I'll ask her to take me to your neck of the woods ~ perhaps meet for a coffee?
> WL



Oooh! Forum Romance blooms


----------



## Wirrallass (Jan 13, 2020)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Oooh! Forum Romance blooms


Haha!!! You're invited too Mike as long as you behave yourself 
WL


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 13, 2020)

wirralass said:


> Haha!!! You're invited too Mike as long as you behave yourself
> WL


*blushes*


----------



## ukjohn (Jan 13, 2020)

wirralass said:


> Oh I do love your sense of humour John I didn't realise when I typed the title that it could also be taken in a different context!!! Haha!
> Next time I visit my youngest I'll ask her to take me to your neck of the woods ~ perhaps meet for a coffee?
> WL





wirralass said:


> Haha!!! You're invited too Mike as long as you behave yourself
> WL



That's spoilt my dream, the romance ended before it began, I'm not sure if she wants me or Mike. Being a Welshman I get jealous, so don't share my women. Dump Mike and I will forego the coffee and treat you to lunch. 

John


----------



## Wirrallass (Jan 13, 2020)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> *blushes*


I can't believe I said that (loose woman!) look who's blushing now!! Haha!
WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 7, 2020)

This weekend I intend to do a task that is well overdue ~ SHREDDING PAPER ie old bank statements ~ gas & electric bills ~ water rates bill's ~ in fact I've hoarded all sorts and crammed the lot into a large box with the intention of shredding them on a regular basis, y'know little by little ~ guess what, it hasn't happened ~ yet!! I've even considered buying a garden incinerator to burn the lot in one go but doubt my neighbours would be too thrilled with bits of burnt paper & black smuts floating on to their windows!!!
Watch this space! Haha!
WL


----------



## ukjohn (Feb 8, 2020)

*Today tomorrow and Monday I shall be packing and getting things sorted ready to move to my new home on Tuesday, very much looking forward to it now.

John*


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 9, 2020)

Good luck with the move @ukjohn ~ I hope you & Rosie settle in quickly in your new surroundings ~ you couldn't have chosen a worst weekend with Storm Ciara hanging around! Wishing you and Rosie good health & much happiness in your new home.
Best wishes
Jackie x
aka Wirralass.


----------



## grovesy (Feb 9, 2020)

Hope your move goes well and you settle in John.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 9, 2020)

Good luck for Tuesday @ukjohn

Hope the move goes smoothly, and you and Rosie feel very much at home from the beginning.


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 9, 2020)

ukjohn said:


> *Today tomorrow and Monday I shall be packing and getting things sorted ready to move to my new home on Tuesday, very much looking forward to it now.
> 
> John*


I'm looking forward to your house warming party John!!!
 
WL x


----------



## ukjohn (Feb 9, 2020)

wirralass said:


> I'm looking forward to your house warming party John!!!
> View attachment 13172
> WL x



Pleased to hear that because it's only you and me, everyone else is banned and if Mike turns up he can play with Rosie  x

John.


----------



## Lucylemonpip (Feb 9, 2020)

Didn’t do much yesterday, Saturday, but tonight, Sunday, I’m off with friends to our local pub for the pub quiz night, along with my team’s faithful mascot, Pippa (avatar pic).


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 9, 2020)

@ukjohn
Wunderbar! I hope your fridge is well stocked with sausage rolls ~ tiramisu ~ caviar & chilled Rosé wine!
Just a thought but as three's a crowd I'm not sure Mike will want to 'play' with Rosie, no disrespect to either of them!

WL x


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 27, 2020)

Ditto said:


> What's next weekend?


This weekend coming!
WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 27, 2020)

I'm staying indoors in the warm and continuing with the shredding of unwanted paperwork. My Hydrotherapy session was cancelled so I'm making time to exercise the old back & dodgy knees ~ but in the meantime I shall try out some new recipes to help lower my Cholesterol.
WL


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 27, 2020)

Getting my nails done and packing for my holiday.


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 27, 2020)

Stitch147 said:


> Getting my nails done and packing for my holiday.


Lucky you. Have a great time & return home refreshed for the break.
WL


----------



## Ditto (Feb 29, 2020)

I'm watching telly with Mum as usual, plus going to see my son in his new house tomorrow. Also I will have to go over to my flat and feed my poor cat Binky who is on her own too much but what else can I do? I can't leave Mum unless somebody sits with her. It's a quandary.


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 29, 2020)

Ditto said:


> I'm watching telly with Mum as usual, plus going to see my son in his new house tomorrow. Also I will have to go over to my flat and feed my poor cat Binky who is on her own too much but what else can I do? I can't leave Mum unless somebody sits with her. It's a quandary.


Aw your poor cattykins Ditto ~ isn't it frightened of the noisy weather? Can you not take it back to your mums to be looked after? 
That's a good reason to go out hun ~ hope you like your sons new house. 
WL


----------



## Ditto (Mar 1, 2020)

I took Binky back to Mum's for a week. She beat up Mum's cat! Had to take her back asap. Such a shame as she'd have had a lovely home at the bungalow, now she's lonely at the flat.  I have started going there every morning and spending as much time with her as I can and tell Mum to stay in bed till I get back. She's usually snoring anyways. Brother had to make her get up today and it was half three! It's this bug, it takes it out of you. 

Today I spent a good few hours packing up stuff for my sister and so now I'm gonna chill with Bookworm, finish the weekend off nicely that will. I'm at Level 44 on this one, which is good for me. Level 50 is my highest so far. I'm addicted. Thing is this bag of spanners laptop has had it and gets far too hot so I usually have to pause the game till tomorrow as my hand gets so hot and it can't be good for you. I might have to get a new laptop on tick.


----------

